# The risks of joining the reserves at 16.



## Pte. Albano (20 Mar 2005)

I have been wondering about the conserquences in joining the reserves at the beginning of grade 11. Would I miss a lot of school days? I just  wnat to know from those people thhat started out in th reserves at 16 how the transition was like from being a high school student and being in the reserves. Will being in the reserves help me get into RMC?


----------



## infamous_p (20 Mar 2005)

the reserves is designed not to conflict with either schooling or civilian jobs

you normally parade with your unit once a week (7 - 10 pm) and if your doing basic training during the school year.. it is conducted on weekends 

there are no "consequences" its a very rewarding experience  ;D


----------



## LordOsborne (20 Mar 2005)

was it always 16? i was always told you needed to be 17...


----------



## infamous_p (20 Mar 2005)

reserve force is 16 w/ parental consent

regular force is 17 w/ parental consent


----------



## LordOsborne (20 Mar 2005)

infamous_p said:
			
		

> reserve force is 16 w/ parental consent
> 
> regular force is 17 w/ parental consent



thanks for the clear-up  

pat


----------



## infamous_p (20 Mar 2005)

not a problem


----------



## B.McTeer (20 Mar 2005)

Albano i started my application when i was 16 during the summer between grades 10 and 11 and well I'm 17 now and i have still not been accepted medical into the forces. but i did all my testing when i was 16 and other then my medical everything has gone well. and it will not conflict with your schooling. you may miss a few morning class to do your testing but after that it will not conflict with school.   

B.McTeer


----------



## Pte. Albano (20 Mar 2005)

Wqhat do you mean by medical. What do you do in the medica?


----------



## LordOsborne (20 Mar 2005)

there are other threads that cover your question, Pte. Albano, but basically the medical process at the CFRC consists of 

a urine test, reflex hammer, eyesight test, hearing test, breathe-with-stethescope-on-your-back, touch your toes, etc.... nothing painful.


----------



## 28Medic (20 Mar 2005)

I didn't join the reserves until I was in university, but found that it didn't conflict with my school.

During weekend trg, the staff should allow time to do civilian homework/study if you need it. This should please your parents.

Reserves can help you learn to manage your time which will be a good life skill.

But at the same time, I have seen students get sucked into the lure of "making money" and put in too much time on trg and taskings and avoided their studies.
Which can lead to skipping school to do class A work during school time.  It is all about balance.

If you are serious about RMC you will need good marks in high school as well as the experience of the Reserves.


----------



## B.McTeer (20 Mar 2005)

Pte. Albano said:
			
		

> Wqhat do you mean by medical. What do you do in the medica?



Well i had ADHD when i was a child and I had to get letter from my doctor saying that i am no long medicated it was simple mind you im still waiting on it again.


----------



## LordOsborne (20 Mar 2005)

28Medic, what plan did you sign up under?


----------



## the 48th regulator (20 Mar 2005)

Pte. Albano said:
			
		

> Wqhat do you mean by medical. What do you do in the medica?



Hopefully a spelling test. . . .

tess


----------



## infamous_p (20 Mar 2005)

LOL  :


----------



## B.McTeer (20 Mar 2005)

hey don't bash the kid you all were 16 at one point to


----------



## the 48th regulator (20 Mar 2005)

come on now,

the damn spell check button is at the bottom....

if he misses that, what will he be like with a rifle and a target...

tess


----------



## B.McTeer (20 Mar 2005)

Lmao yeah i guess so haha


----------



## Da_man (20 Mar 2005)

I joined at 16... been in for a year, turn 18 in two months and may go on tour next year  
Not all hope for 16 year olds is lost


----------



## B.McTeer (21 Mar 2005)

yeah lets hope. im still waiting


----------



## infamous_p (21 Mar 2005)

Da_man said:
			
		

> I joined at 16... been in for a year, turn 18 in two months and may go on tour next year
> Not all hope for 16 year olds is lost



where are you thinking of going on tour?


----------



## Da_man (21 Mar 2005)

infamous_p said:
			
		

> where are you thinking of going on tour?




Destination not know yet, but apparently it will be in Africa (sudan?) and its going to be a first roto.   I have to spend about a year in the regs  with the Vandoos and then they decide if i go with them or not.


----------



## Pte. Albano (21 Mar 2005)

sorry for my spelling. I typed that entry up late at night just thinking of my future in e armed forces. I probably forgot to press spell check. people make mistakes and nobody is perfect. B.McTeer should not judge me by my mistakes. Probably you might be a wannabe soldier entering this site so you can be like one. and you understood what i have posted. when you finish high school and transfer to the regular forces, whaht are the pros and cons by making that transition.


----------



## fleeingjam (21 Mar 2005)

Pte. Albano said:
			
		

> sorry for my spelling. I typed that entry up late at night just thinking of my future in *e* armed forces. I probably forgot to press spell check. people make mistakes and nobody is perfect. B.McTeer should not judge me by my mistakes. Probably you might be a wannabe soldier entering this site so you can be like one. and you understood what i have posted. when you finish high school and transfer to the regular forces, *whaht* are the pros and cons by making that transition.



You missed the target again.


----------



## badpup (21 Mar 2005)

B.McTeer said:
			
		

> hey don't bash the kid you all were 16 at one point to



Grammar   Punctuation  
Hey, Don't bash the kid. You were all 16 at one point too

Just having a bit of harmless fun, and going to add my 2 cents worth as well.

If your school marks are currently less than a "B" average, wait until you are finished high school before joining the Reserves.
It may seem like a long wait, however your education is far more important than the Reserve training at this point in your life.
Mediocre grades and  poor spelling will effect employment opportunities, not only in the civilian world, but in the CF as well.
If you are considering a career in the Regs, or applying to RMC, the better your grades, the better your chances, Reserve training or not.
Good Luck


----------



## Da_man (21 Mar 2005)

Pte. Albano said:
			
		

> sorry for my spelling. I typed that entry up late at night just thinking of my future in e armed forces. I probably forgot to press spell check. people make mistakes and nobody is perfect. B.McTeer should not judge me by my mistakes. Probably you might be a wannabe soldier entering this site so you can be like one. and you understood what i have posted. when you finish high school and transfer to the regular forces, whaht are the pros and cons by making that transition.



When on class A res pers get a 1/4 ration on the time spent.   So 4 years in the reserve = 1 year in the regs  (yes people who work 4 days a week in the res get totally screwed over). IMO you should just chose one or the other.


----------



## infamous_p (21 Mar 2005)

Pte. Albano said:
			
		

> sorry for my spelling. I typed that entry up late at night just thinking of my future in e armed forces. I probably forgot to press spell check. people make mistakes and nobody is perfect. B.McTeer should not judge me by my mistakes. Probably you might be a wannabe soldier entering this site so you can be like one. and you understood what i have posted. when you finish high school and transfer to the regular forces, whaht are the pros and cons by making that transition.



dont make any assumptions about anyone on this site. you never know who they are, what they have done, and you never know.. you may be answering to him one day

just a thought


----------



## badpup (21 Mar 2005)

Agreed Infamous  , he might well be the next JTF black ops ninja sniper  :threat: or CSIS, or could well be a very senior officer gauging the reactions of the troops.


----------



## infamous_p (21 Mar 2005)

exactly. haha


----------



## ivorykaine (21 Mar 2005)

Hey...I was wondering if any of you guys have taken the physical yet? I have to go to it on thursday and just wondering how hard the step test is and the way they work there push-ups as in speed?


----------



## LordOsborne (21 Mar 2005)

this is already covered in other threads, but basically the step test is done to a tempo laid out on a CD. 

the push - ups are supposed to be "as many as you can on your own time", but they might stop you at 20


----------



## Pte. Albano (21 Mar 2005)

What is the hardest part that you had to do in the reserves? I am a person that types fast and then suddenly press the post icon. Then when i read the post I notice the mistake, not enabling me to correct myself. I just wanted to clear that up. A personal question for those reserves at school right now, is hard for you to maintain a good grade during your time in the reserves?


----------



## infamous_p (21 Mar 2005)

no. it is not.

because as i stated before, the reserves is designed not to conflict with your schooling or civilian job.

i said that for a reason.

you parade once a week with your unit, from 7 to 10 pm on one weeknight. if you are doing basic during the weekend, it is up to you to finish your homework. you will get home on sunday afternoon, plenty of time to finish your homework if you are still in high school.

if this is important enough to you, you will manage your time accordingly. 

"i am a person that types fast and then suddenly presses the post icon." - what was that? how about you just... NOT press the post icon that fast? thats a pretty lame excuse if you ask me. take the time to read your posts before you post it, as 99% of the people on this site do. and if this is too difficult for you, this is where the "MODIFY" button comes into play.


----------



## infamous_p (21 Mar 2005)

my apologies for the second consecutive post. 

but with regards to the first question from Pte. Albano, "what is the hardest part you had to do in the reserves"

reserve training, or any military training for that matter is only as hard as you make it.

if you are dedicated to this, it wont matter how hard certain training is. everything is different and has its ups and downs.

its all about your mentality. for example, "i can do this".


 - Dave


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (21 Mar 2005)

Well said Infamous, I simply reinforce that its work and you will have to sacrifice some weekends and a weekday's evening, but its doable and worth it if you want it to work. You're choice...


----------



## B.McTeer (26 Mar 2005)

Pte. Albano said:
			
		

> sorry for my spelling. I typed that entry up late at night just thinking of my future in e armed forces. I probably forgot to press spell check. people make mistakes and nobody is perfect. B.McTeer should not judge me by my mistakes. Probably you might be a wannabe soldier entering this site so you can be like one. and you understood what i have posted. when you finish high school and transfer to the regular forces, whaht are the pros and cons by making that transition.



Albano I'm not a soldier ok I'm a desktop jockey at this point still waiting for my medical, I'm just a 17 year old just waiting for my chance to prove my self worthy  to wear the uniform. And i wasn't bashing you, i was just kidding ok.


----------



## jonsey (26 Mar 2005)

badpup said:
			
		

> Grammar   Punctuation
> Hey, Don't bash the kid. You were all 16 at one point too
> 
> Just having a bit of harmless fun, and going to add my 2 cents worth as well.
> ...



Hey, Don't bash the kid. You were all 16 at one point *, *too *. *  ;D ;D


----------



## 1feral1 (26 Mar 2005)

In my day, one had to turn 17 by years's end. I turned 16 in October of 1975, and in the following January, I joined up with the RRR (with my Dad's eager signature and my Mum's hestitation). Look where I am now, and if it was not for those ealry days back in 1976, who knows where I'd be. I would not change a thing.

A friend of mine also joined up. He turned 16 on 31 Dec, and also joined in January.

Later it was changed you had to turn 17 by 01 Jul of that year. I don't know what it is now.

As for any problems, no way, for I was into what I deemed to be an elete organistaion, a brotherhood with new freinds, common interests, and a whole new social life in something called a Mess.

I had challenges and accepted them on weekends and Tues nights, and it sure beet cleaning a deep fryer at Mcdonalds or stocking shelves in Safeway. My confidence built up, and my overall self esteem also improved. I learened about being responsible, teamwork, all the cool stuff from drill, wpns handling, and to be treated a lot older for my age. 

Many times we did more by 0900 on a  Saturday morning than most other part time employees did all weekend long. 

where else can you get paid to go camping and shooting, plus doing other things some of your friends only seen on the news.

As for my schoolwork, it improved, and it did not hinder it at all.

Don't be shy to sign up, and if the lifestyle changes suits you, I am sure you'll be in for a few yrs anyways.

Good luck.

Wes


----------



## Kat Stevens (26 Mar 2005)

Pte. Albano said:
			
		

> I have been wondering about the conserquences in joining the reserves at the beginning of grade 11. Would I miss a lot of school days? I just  wnat to know from those people thhat started out in th reserves at 16 how the transition was like from being a high school student and being in the reserves. Will being in the reserves help me get into RMC?



At the risk of derailing the whole train of thought here...at 16, you are still mommies little boy. A reservist, regardless of how much fun he's having, is training to go to far off foreign lands and kill or be killed.  If he is not elligible to be killed, the money should not be spent to  train him... just my .02...

CHIMO,  Kat


----------



## 1feral1 (26 Mar 2005)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> ...at 16, you are still mommies little boy.
> 
> CHIMO,   Kat



Mate, at 40 I was still Mummy's little boy (in her eyes), for as long as ya got a Mum, she'll always have a boy, even though he's a man, Mums always think different. Let me tell ya, I wish she was still around now.

As for this bit about not being elegible to be killed, there have been many young men in past wars we have fought who lied about their ages, and who seeked and accepted responsibilty well beyond their years and rank, and were decorated for bravery, so I don't think that comment holds water. 

There are plenty of over '21s' of both the Reserve and Regular Armies who wimp out when the SHTF. We've all seen them on the news. A tender young age has nothing to do with it, as ya gotta be over 18 to be deployed anyways nowadays. Its what a person has inside that counts irregardless of age and military component.

Wes


----------



## Kat Stevens (26 Mar 2005)

valid, Wes, but I think you missed my point, me old mucker....

CHIMO,  Kat


----------



## 1feral1 (27 Mar 2005)

Yes, I must have missed it. So what was it?

Wes


----------



## Kat Stevens (27 Mar 2005)

No argument here , Wes, But that was in the day when you were done with school at 15, and well on your way to being a man.  My own family has a proud history of lying about our age to serve. I myself forged my Mums sig to get in at 17.  However, looking back, I'm not convinced it was the wisest course of action. At 16, you're barely considered old enough to operate a motor vehicle.  If you're not old enough to rent a car, you shouldn't be old enough to get dead... just MHO

CHIMO,  Kat

PS...God, Kokanee is great on a Sat night!!


----------



## 1feral1 (27 Mar 2005)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> No argument here , Wes, But that was in the day when you were done with school at 15, and well on your way to being a man.   My own family has a proud history of lying about our age to serve. I myself forged my Mums sig to get in at 17.   However, looking back, I'm not convinced it was the wisest course of action. At 16, you're barely considered old enough to operate a motor vehicle.   If you're not old enough to rent a car, you shouldn't be old enough to get dead... just MHO



I was in Yr 11 when I joined the Militia. I graduated Yr 12 in 1977. The only people then who left school at 15 30yrs ago were 'dropouts', and the same thing goes today.

At 15 I had my learners licence, and bought a 1966 Mercury 2 door. At 16 a full driver's licence, and I had already bought a fews guns for hunting. So, some things have changed and some have not. I only think we are now more PC and the technology has changed.

Most car rental agencies won't even look at you if you are 21 or under, and here in Australia you are a big risk if you are 25 or under.

At 16 in 1975, I think I was as big as a risk if i was 16 in 2005. Youth is still that. I was young, dumb, and full of......, well, need I say more.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Kat Stevens (27 Mar 2005)

You're right, however, if a 16 year was at Medac, or was under that bomb in Afghanistan, the fallout would have been insurmountable... Political correctness would not allow our teens to be killed without monstrous backlash.

CHIMO,  Kat


----------



## kincanucks (27 Mar 2005)

B.McTeer said:
			
		

> hey don't bash the kid you all were 16 at one point to



Being 16 is now an excuse for poor spelling?


----------



## Big Foot (27 Mar 2005)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> You're right, however, if a 16 year was at Medac, or was under that bomb in Afghanistan, the fallout would have been insurmountable... Political correctness would not allow our teens to be killed without monstrous backlash.
> 
> CHIMO,  Kat


Kat, I believe there are some treaties we have signed that also would be breached if we sent 16 year olds overseas, much less had them killed. I'm not trying to sound like a smartass, but one of my course officers this past summer metioned something about a Child Soldier Treaty. Anyone know more than I do about this topic?


----------



## kincanucks (27 Mar 2005)

Big Foot said:
			
		

> Kat, I believe there are some treaties we have signed that also would be breached if we sent 16 year olds overseas, much less had them killed. I'm not trying to sound like a smartass, but one of my course officers this past summer metioned something about a Child Soldier Treaty. Anyone know more than I do about this topic?



http://www.hrw.org/press/2002/02/childsoldiers0212.htm

Well if Canada signed this, are we not breaking it?


----------



## Big Foot (27 Mar 2005)

From what my course staff suggested, the CF is moving towards no longer training people under the age of 18 in the use of weapons, etc. I have no way of verifying what they said, however it did sound like we are moving away from underaged soldiers. I mean, if we chastise African nations for using minors as soldiers, should we not follow our own advice for them?


----------



## INFRES (27 Mar 2005)

A little off topic but i joined the reserves when i was 16 last year and i havnt had any negative effects in things liek my school work, plus itsa job im actually enjoy going to and alot of the time i actually look forward to parade nights and exercises. 

We were told that there was a tour coming up next January for our brigade and would like to go if possible. I turn 18 on October 1st which may or may not be after the work up training begins i only know it starts in the fall, and after this summer i will have my bmq/sq, biq, and platoon suport weapons. What are my chances of getting a chance to go, are my age n qualifications enough to get me a decent chance of getting onthe tour?


----------



## the 48th regulator (27 Mar 2005)

INFRES said:
			
		

> A little off topic but i joined the reserves when i was 16 last year and i havnt had any negative effects in things liek my school work, plus itsa job im actually enjoy going to and alot of the time i actually look forward to parade nights and exercises.
> 
> We were told that there was a tour coming up next January for our brigade and would like to go if possible. I turn 18 on October 1st which may or may not be after the work up training begins i only know it starts in the fall, and after this summer i will have my bmq/sq, biq, and platoon suport weapons. What are my chances of getting a chance to go, are my age n qualifications enough to get me a decent chance of getting onthe tour?



Covered already man, fairly recently too.

Do a search.

As for having any FX on yer school work....I suggest going over your post before posting, as it looks liek  it has affected your school work.

tess



tess


----------



## 1feral1 (27 Mar 2005)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> You're right, however, if a 16 year was at Medac, or was under that bomb in Afghanistan, the fallout would have been insurmountable... Political correctness would not allow our teens to be killed without monstrous backlash.



As I said earlier, for members of the CF the mininum DEPLOYABLE age is 18+, so a 16 yr old member of the CF(and a Militia member at that) in a theatre of operations in the 21st century is hightly, very highly unlikely ever. 

Cheers,

Wes


----------

